# Angel quivers - as nice as they look online?



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

My Bday is coming up and my wife wanted to get me a nice quiver since I'm still using a $10 one. I'm one of those people who hates logos over everything so that throws out the Hoyt/Easton stuff. Neet has some nice leather quivers but then I ran across the Angels and I'm a sucker for black with white stitching.

I looked at the Batemans but they were 50% more and the designs seemed anything but subtle. Any other options for nice leather target quivers?


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

Fivics makes some subtle ones. 

The Angel is...meh. I know people swear by them, but the plastic stitching put me off. Like a kid's toy holster. I had one and just didn't feel it was worth the price or the loooooong wait.


----------



## rstgyx (Apr 13, 2013)

I only see the novelty in the Angel quivers as having the most freedom in customising the look of the quiver like colour, stitching, name on the belt, target or field quiver and how many pockets you can have.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

Check out fist quivers. I am pretty sure one will be a bday present in the next couple years.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Agree ... check out Fist.

You don't hear much about their quivers, for Fist leans heavily towards holsters (and amazing pool cue cases). Advertising seems mostly by word of mouth, which is why Fist is often overlooked in some circles. 

Nice leather, several configurations and colors, not pricey, and can be either plain-jane or have your initials or the like embossed upon it.


----------



## jmvargas (Oct 21, 2004)

i have 3 Angels and a Fist...

considering what i paid for the Angels and if i had bought the Fist earlier...i wouldn't have bought the Angels!!

...but they'er cool!!


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

FIST are superb quivers
http://www.fist-inc.com/quivers.htm


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Angel quivers are not leather. At least, mine isn't. And although they look nice, their durability is not the best over the long term.

If you get a real leather quiver, it may be the last one you buy. The quivers my daughter and I wear were hand made for us by Art Vincent, and they only get better with age.

http://archeryleather.com/component/virtuemart/?page=shop.browse&category_id=10&Itemid=68

Bubba Bateman makes fantastic quivers as well, that will last you a lifetime. Not all his designs are so extreme. He can make anything you want.

http://www.ewbateman.com/LeatherTargetQuiver.htm


----------



## MJAnderson68 (Nov 15, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Helpful as always. :thumbs_up


----------



## steve morley (Dec 24, 2005)

I've had my Art Vincent quiver well over 12 years, used almost daily and still going strong.


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

I have several angels-including one that is pretty beat up (bought it from Denise Parker's mom many ago when she had a importing business) and I use the hip quivers for crossbow. I also have a full target and a hip quiver from FIST-very nice but too heavy IMHO. we had some issues with some Angel belts a few years ago-excessive fraying but recent ones seem ok. 

right now, just about every kid and adult in my club uses the EASTON quivers. well priced, solid and durable. And Yeah Art makes great quivers-wonderful stuff-one of our coaches uses one.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

I've checked out a lot of the above but noticed that not many field quivers are available from these vendors. I am currently using the ack and red hoyt field quiver and like its form and function but would like to find its equivalent (design and pocket configuration) in leather. Any ideas on a possible maker? 

Are the Fivics leather or vinyl?


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

a custom, personalized quiver would be cool to have. That said - I really like my Easton field quiver.


----------



## Basilios (Nov 24, 2012)

Those leather quivers you guys are showing off sure look nice.


----------



## Humdinger (Apr 4, 2012)

limbwalker said:


> Bubba Bateman makes fantastic quivers as well, that will last you a lifetime. Not all his designs are so extreme. He can make anything you want.
> 
> http://www.ewbateman.com/LeatherTargetQuiver.htm


+1 on the Bateman.. Check out his facebook page for pictures of his work... I think its Bateman Quivers on facebook.. I would go Bateman over Angel..

With that said i had seen Angel quivers this weekend in Vegas. They had a booth there and their quivers were VERY nice looking! nI also have a buddy that has an Angel and its pretty sweet.


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Baller, 

Fist used to make a great field quiver. I got one from them just a few years ago. I went to their website last night and only saw the target models. Dunno where the fields went.

You could call or email them to see if they still make them. They may have had low demand and simply dropped them off of their website (or simply forgot to feature them ... their website has been a bit of a mangled work-in-progress for years), but the templates may still be doable for the asking. Fist, shall we say, is an interesting company to deal with, and their public presentation is a bit eccentric compared to some, but they shoot straight over the phone and in delivery, and make a very nice product.


----------



## baller (Oct 4, 2006)

Found the field quivers at FIST thanks to lksseven. 

Also found this company locally (to me at least). Got the link and recommendation from a club member of mine. Pretty nice work. 

http://www.swankskustomstitches.com


----------



## TER (Jul 5, 2003)

Has anyone tried the Legacy Leather quivers at LAS? All these leather quivers under $100.

http://www.lancasterarchery.com/shooting-gear/quivers-accessories.html?manufacturer=8881


----------

